# help--shaving dog



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

l have a small shih-poo that would only stay sitll for the bottom half of his body, but not the top. ANy way of helping towards this matter? Thanks


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would recommend you get him professionally groomed before he ends up with bad habits that can't be fixed later on. Once a professional has groomed him a few times, and taught him how to accept it, etc. it will be easier for you to do at home if you wish at that time.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Also, if you are trying to groom him while he is untied, or not adequately secured somewhere (like on a grooming table) he will be fidgity and move around alot. Investing in some form of grooming table, so you can secure him properly can help immensely.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with getting him groomed proff. a few times..I did with my mini schnauzer, and I tried it myself one day, and she stood perfectly still and let me do everything, is was nice.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I do my dogs my self, but at first it isn't easy. Take some cut up hot dogs ,baloney or ham and give them occasionally, if they are still. Don't drag it out for a long time in the beginning. You might have to do it over a couple of days. It pays to have a helper to hold them,especially doing their nails. Try to make it a positive experience. If they seem scared you should try again later. It sometimes takes several times before they will let you trim them. Be very careful and gentle around their ears,eyes and private parts. David


----------



## Angelinamegan (Nov 28, 2008)

I think better you groom him, dogs are always naughty ones. When it comes to shaving or groom they run away from us like anything.

Trim the ears by shaving down and away from the entry to the ear. You may need to lift the external portion of the ear while shaving if your dog has floppy ears.

Clip the armpit areas with the dog standing. Carefully lift each arm and then shave underneath. Clip around the groin area by lifting the back legs one at a time and shaving away from the groin

Bath your dog and brush him thoroughly. Untangle the matted areas which typically appear behind the ears, the tail and the legs. Cut out matted areas when necessary.

Try the above ideas, sometimes it may work out


----------

